# Carte mère HS - iMac Tournesol.



## iMacounet (9 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, je suis tombé sur une annonce d'un iMac G4 Tournesol un 17". La carte mère est HS, dixit le vendeur, Mais je me pose une question :


Est il possible de la réparer ? Si oui ce sont des condensateurs qui sont HS ?

Si non, y greffer une carte mère de Mac Mini PPC/Intel ? 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2010)

bonsoir

je consulte ma boule de cristal
et je vois, je vois

qu'il est impossiible de répondre  sans voir la bestiole !

ceci dit une carte mère de tournesol est faite pour ...tournesol
(et ce tournesol uniquement)

et carte mère mini faite pour...mini

( cette séance de spiritisme est trop dure, je suis épuisé)

-
oh en passant une CM tournesol c'est très cher


----------



## iMacounet (9 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> je consulte ma boule de cristal
> et je vois, je vois
> ...



120 $ pour une 1,25 ghz 15"/17" aux States mais pas d'expedition in ze France. 

Merci quand même de ta réponse.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2010)

il te reste à zoner sur des sites livrant en europe

mais tu trouveras sans doute pas en dessous de 100-150&#8364;


----------



## iMacounet (9 Février 2010)

Ouais, mais un Tournesol, ça n'a pas de prix. :love:

Bon je me mets en mode recherche. :love:


----------



## nicodum (13 Février 2010)

bonjour,

je suis nouveau venu ici, je reponds à ce post pour eviter un doubon et créer un nouveau sujet, car j'ai peut etre un probleme equivalent.

J'ai acheté un tournesol 17" à mes parents pour leur eviter de choper des virus, comme ils débarquent dans l'ere numérique et pour ca, les mac c'est bien plus simple d'utilisation que windows !  ( sans lancer de debat j'ai aussi un pc chez moi pour le boulot mais pas sur internet, pour ca j'ai mon macbook )

bref, depuis 2 semaine leur tournesol n'affiche plus rien ( il a fonctionné nikel depuis avril dernier et là, du jour au lendemain plus d'affichage ) - je viens de debarquer chez eux pour les vacance, il ne démarrait meme plus. )

avant il demarrait, on entendait le son de demarrage de l'OS mais pas d'affichage. J'ai donc devissé la plaque dessous la boule, puis la plaque pour voir la carte mere et comment etait fichu la connectique. j'ai virer quelque poussiere avec un pinceau sec, remit le tout, rebrancher juste la prise d'alim sans le clavier/souris sur usb et l'ethernet.

le mac a démarré ( ca faisait une semaine qu'il ne démarrait pas donc je pensais que le soucis venait de l'alim ) - j'ai voulu brancher les périphérique ( souris/clavier ) sauf qu'il ne fonctionne pas. la souris optique s'allume quand on la branche sur le port usb mais s'eteint aussitot ( plus de lumiere rouge ) - idem pour le clavier quand on appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation pour eteindre le mac ( une fois sur le bureau et qu'on appuie une fois sur ce bouton ca ouvre une fenetre pour eteindre, redemarrer ou annuler ) j'appuie sur entrée pour eteindre ( comme si on cliquait ) mais ca ne s'eteind pas, j'en conclue donc que les port USB sont HS.

du coup je me pose la question sur ce probleme d'affichage.


Soit l'ecran est hs ( a tester en branchant un cable video depuis leur tournesol à mon macbook voir si l'affichage apparait sur mon ecran de macbook, auquel cas l'ecran est ok ) soit la puce graphique HS, soit la carte mere.

Je penche pour la carte mere vu que les port usb ne fonctionnent plus.

Vous confirmez que la carte mere au vu de ces symtomes est sur HS ?

est ce que les composant d'un G5 15" ou d'ancienne génération de G4 sont compatible ? que dois je verifier pour voir la compatibilité ?

j'ai trouvé cette annonce qui peut etre un moyen de remplacement ( recuperer la carte mere et la mettre dans leur 17" )
http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/81380464.htm?ca=16_s

et le meme soucis que celui de mes parent, est ce un problme recurent sur ces mac ?
http://cgi.ebay.fr/VENDS-APPLE-IMAC...temQQimsxZ20100123?IMSfp=TL100123234001r33681

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-13244401-imac-g4-tournesol-foutu


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

un detail


> . J'ai donc devissé la plaque dessous la boule, puis la plaque pour voir la carte mere



et t'as pas mis de pate thermique?


----------



## ben206stras (14 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> un detail
> 
> 
> et t'as pas mis de pate thermique?



Un détail qui a en effet de l'importance !
Il ne faut surtout pas oublier de remettre de la pâte thermique aux endroits nécessaires au dessus de la logic board (et en dessous si celle-ci a été démontée du socle !!!!!) !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

tu penses comme moi

rappel 
pas de remise de pate thermique = risque accru de flinguer la carte mère 

nicodum a intérêt à redresser la situation très vite
sinon c'est la voie directe vers la fin de la CM


----------



## nicodum (14 Février 2010)

il n'a jamais été démonté entierement, juste ouvert pour ajouter la carte airport + memoire so-dimm dixit le vendeur y a 2ans. J'ai juste testé sans ouvrir le G4, aucun démarrage , hors mes parents me disait que du jour au lendemain, il demarrait mais ecran noir. Puis plus aucun demarrage.

Je suis arrivé hier, et constatant qu'il ne demarrait pas j'ai décidé d'ouvrir pour voir comment s'etait fichu et qu'est ce qui pouvait etre remplacable. J'ai dépoussiéré, puis refermer, ca a redémarré mais ecran noir. C'est là que j'ai vu que les port usb ( les 3 ) déconnaient vu que la souris optique ne restait pas allumé, ni meme le clavier.

Donc j'ai eteint me disant que la CM devait etre foireuse.

Depuis j'ai cherché à contacter les forum, voir le probleme si'l est recurrent ( et sur ces modeles il semble l'etre ) et j'ai pas rallumer. je vais chercher de l'Artic silver demain et on verra bien. sinon je revendrai en piece ( Ram, écran boitier, airport, etc )


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

nicodum a dit:


> il n'a jamais été démonté entierement, juste ouvert pour ajouter la carte airport + memoire so-dimm dixit le vendeur y a 2ans. )


et si , LUI ou le tech qui a ouvert , n'a pas mis de pate thermique ( ou mal)
ca a peut etre...flingué la CM


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Février 2010)

ben206stras, tu pense comme moi , l étau se resserre , enfin la "vis" pour pascalformac
vous avez raison un essai avec de la pâte , mais je crains que la cm a rendu l âme (port usb hs)
bon courage 
Bonne formation benoit


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> enfin la "vis" pour pascalformac


oh tu sais  j'ai pas besoin d'un capot neuf à 4 vis
juste d'ouvrir, proprement, mon capot...
( vu la vitesse du truc  ca sera fait  pile pour la sortie du imac 38 pouces en OS 10.10...)



> mais je crains que la cm a rendu l âme (port usb hs)


je pense aussi


----------



## ben206stras (16 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( vu la vitesse du truc  ca sera fait  pile pour la sortie du imac 38 pouces en OS 10.10...)



Et encore, si tout va bien... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2010)

ben206stras a dit:


> Et encore, si tout va bien... :rateau:



humm
Ceci dit je te remercie
car ca  me fait penser qu'il fallait que je contacte mon notaire pour un truc , j'en profiterai  pour changer  sur mon testament les lignes qui concernaient le tournesol

c'est dommage...
:rateau:


----------



## MacSE30 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour
La carte mère de mon iMac G4 tournesol 20 " a rendu l'âme
Quelqu'un a t il déjà vécu ce drame
Alors soit j'en trouve une et je la change ... merci
Soit quelqu'un un en a une ou connait quelqu'un qui en a une mais ne veut veut pas vendre et je lui vend mon iMac
Il faut sauver iMac tournesol 20"

contact : niquet.claude@libertysurf.fr


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2010)

Alala

tu aimes les spams?
enleve cette adresse en clair !
via ca






d'une part on peut te repondre dans le fil 
d'autre par si besoin ( et pour l'instant ce n'est pas necessaire) il y a la messagerie interne , non accessible aux spammeurs


----------

